# Introducing our new V, the constant chewer!



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am also new to posting on this forum, however I frequently read posts when I had my first V, who sadly passed away. Thanks, I did get a lot of great advice I used for him.

My family has now welcomed a new V member, Lucy. She is 10 weeks today. Just like our children, we are finding that although there are similarities between our Vs, they clearly have their own unique personality! Our first V was extremely active and, as many of you describe, had the "zoomies" constantly. He never actually feel asleep outside of his crate until he was 10 months and this was after a 5 mile hike and swim. Lucy, on the other hand, is so much more calm. She does have her moments of craziness but for the most part she just likes to sit and chew! This brings me to my question... (I don't know if I got lucky with my first V, but he was only interested in chewing his toys)... Lucy chews everything! Every knob, wall, base board she passes. We have an abundant of toys, chews for her. She likes them but often is distracted by anything and everything else! We go outside to potty or try to play fetch and she goes straight to the bark, or rose bush or anything else she can find to eat. She even bites the cinderblocks! We try to be able to give her some off leash, running time in our backyard but can't take her off leash because she immediately runs to eat something bad. We bring toys out but she only wants "nature". I am so worried that she is going to eat something, like a rock, that will hurt her. Do any of you have this problem too? Should I not worry so much? Do you only keep your V puppies on leash in the backyard? We were able to play fine (off leash once pottying was done) with our first V from the start (8 weeks) and we did not have this issue. Were we just lucky with him? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

She's upside down but she's a cutie! None of mine are chewers so I'm afraid I don't have advice but I know someone will!


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, I noticed the pic was upside down... Went back to modify and try to fix but not sure what is wrong. The pic shows up the right way when it is attached for me.???


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4K - the pic - just another anti gravity V - as they get older you will see this more often - welcome 2 the forum - LOL


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Lazlo was (is) a chewer. He's into everything. At first it was dirt and rocks, now it's tanbark, plastic bags, aluminium, my slippers - anything manmade really. When we're walking him, if he walks past rubbish without pulling towards it... treat. It's a tough one, and I was more concerned when he was smaller... I still watch him carefully and try to swap whatever it is for the nearest toy - but for the most part he chews it and spits it out (or tears it apart).

Oh, and he's also a grass fiend. Eats large amounts, but is never sick. So strange.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome, I had the same problem with my V of eating everything in sight. Bark ,leaves,trash,bugs,rocks,dirt, you name it. I had talked to the vet and he said that it's normal for some puppies to eat everything in sight you just have to keep an eye on them constantly. There were times where I took my V outside on a check cord because he wanted to eat everything. We were consistent with the LEAVE IT command but it didn't always work. It has gotten waaay better over time but he is now over a year and still has his moments especially sticks and bark. Like with everything you have to be patient and consistent.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

4kidsandaV said:


> Yes, I noticed the pic was upside down... Went back to modify and try to fix but not sure what is wrong. The pic shows up the right way when it is attached for me.???


Fixed it for you! Was it taken on an iphone by chance? Something about them doesn't work well with the forum. To fix that I always open the files in an editing program and save as a new file. 

Lucy is a cutie! My girl was also not a huge chewer so no tried and true methods here, but start working on "leave it" and "give" commands. Whenever she did get into anything she shouldn't have I called her over to me, praised her, and she was usually pretty willing to give it up. If it was something harmless, I'd usually give it right back, let her carry it a bit, and then put it away. I know it's a little different on the ground when they're manically chewing on something, but you want to form that bond so she doesn't discover how fun keep-away can be. For stationary stuff, maybe try a bitter apple spray or the like and continue offering her a toy in exchange. She'll learn eventually.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I used Bitter Apple spray on almost everything! Dharma learned "LEAVE IT!" very quickly
She even ate kitty litter until we put in a cat door into the office. My garden was not safe either. It is now fenced off so that she can't eat my plants or dig. I have had to pull all of the weeds from around and under our fences-including the neighbors. At one year old it is getting better but stuff in our house gets or got DHARMANATED! ie:remote controls, the arm of a wicker rocking chair, the leg of a sofa half way chewed through, door stoppers,old shoes, my daughters rainbow loom stuff, Even the cats are not sacred. I hear you!


----------



## nan (Jul 14, 2014)

She is so cute! I have a 10 month female "V" and she sounds exactly like you describe....Off leash in the yard means branches from the bushes, grass, any sticks, etc. I have spent so much on balls and Kong toys to throw and play with her in back...but she only likes that sort of thing for a few mins and then back to "eating nature" Wish I also had an answer! Just joined here today also. Most destructive dog I've ever had, BUT...definitely the most affectionate. She loves every person and dog in the neighborhood...very social.


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone... And thanks for fixing my pic yes, I used an iPad mini so that must be the problem.

Looks like I will be going through bitter apple by the gallons!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter would pick up anything in his path as a pup. At 14 months, he's just gotten over it. Now he'll occasionally pick up a piece of mulch (his favorite prize when he was younger) and just spit it out. Most times he'll just walk right by. I never thought he would grow out of it, but he did!


----------

